# Sandpaper Grit for Final Coat



## klintala (Aug 2, 2014)

What grit/brand/style do you guys typically use on your final coat?
I usually have luck with 220, but last job I tried a new brand and it ended up being way too smooth.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

220


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Final coat on what with what?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

We've always mostly used 100-120............sometimes I see 150.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Usually 150 for a smooth wall eggshell finish. 3M.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

He’s a concrete contractor… I don’t think any grit of sandpaper will help! :whistling


----------



## klintala (Aug 2, 2014)

Posted this in the Drywall forum.. Probably should've been more specific in the title.

I'll have to experiment with some coarser grits. We usually sub out bigger projects, but do all the smaller projects in house.

We used the same guy as always on the last larger job we subbed out and it was rough.. So we've been doing more and more ourselves.


..if only concrete sanded as easy as drywall mud. A few pours ago I'm pretty sure they gave us 3% instead of .5% like we asked for. Closest I've been to losing a pour.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> We've always mostly used 100-120............sometimes I see 150.


WTF are you sanding??:blink:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

blacktop said:


> WTF are you sanding??:blink:


Must be humps....


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Of poured drywall @ 3%.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say three fiddy is about where you want to be.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

blacktop said:


> WTF are you sanding??:blink:


We do things different here in Florida. :cowboy:


----------

